# Standard Modern UTILATHE 10”



## Gordie (Nov 14, 2021)

Good Day all.
There's a 10" Standard Modern Utilathe on Kijiji that I have my eye on: Ad ID 1588693284
It's in/near St. Catherines. Looks to be in good shape but pricey. The large amount of included tooling may account for that.
Have not enquired on provenance, motor phase HP yet. It's a good trek for me. Views Ladies and Gentlemen?


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 14, 2021)

$3500









						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Gordie (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks Craig. That will help!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 14, 2021)

OK, here are the first comments:

The steady and follow rest: almost unheard of finding with the lathe - easy $500 value
4 chucks - condition not known but would be $200  each if functional and reasonable accurate - Back plates for a D1-3 are about $75 new
Taper attachment looks close to being all there (might need a new sliding block) $350 value
Not sure what 2 saddles are?
Missing knobs for controls 
Tailstock wheel is a homer

From the stand it is on it is about the same vintage as mine (60's?)

If all is working and no gears are busted or worn out (some I can help with) - ways are in good shape - go see it, ask if they are flexible on the price (be ready to load it right then and there).  If they are flexible and seen ready to part with it Offer 2500 to 2800


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 14, 2021)

I think there is a second compound on the back of the chip tray.  It has a double gear sitting on top.  I don’t see a second saddle.


----------



## Gordie (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger that Brent. That is the strategy that I have in mind. Will sell for sure, sooner than later. Reading the manual it's about 750 lbs., So I can easily gear up to transport it. What is ":Tailstock wheel is a "Homer"" ???


----------



## Gordie (Nov 14, 2021)

Ah! I see now tail stock handle is home made. !


----------



## Brent H (Nov 14, 2021)

So @Gordie : if you purchase this beast - resist the temptation to sell me the follow and steady rest....if you break down - I will be happy....er sad...LOL

For pick up - separate the lathe from the base and remove all things you can from the lathe itself:

Take off the chuck, take off the tailstock (DO NOT LOSS IT!!) LOL ...Take off any tool post and move the saddle to the far tailstock end and lock it down with the saddle lock.  That should balance the load .  It is heavy.

It un-bolts with 6 bolts that thread through holes in the chip tray into the cast iron base.  The lathe will be about 600 to650 # without the stuff on it and the base off.  The base is a good 250 pounds.

You may need to take off the motor or disconnect electrics depending on the move.

You can leave it together if you have a low trailer and they will load it for you - be sure to take precautions to secure everything and make sure you prevent it from tipping over.

If you purchase the beast and have any issues I can help you out with adjustments and some fabrication of parts.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gordie (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah - what happens to all those missing tailstocks? I will stew on it and keep y'all posted. I have a real fondness for old iron. There's a  40's Unisaw near me that's calling!


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 14, 2021)

Do you know if it can be run? My machine is 3 phase but where it was located when I went to look at it there was only 120v so this was my solution.








						Powering the Unpowered 3 Phase Machine
					

I see a lot of 3 phase machines for sale that aren't powered for what ever reason. I have a suggestion that will will work as long as there is 110v power available. When I initially looked at my SM1120 there was no 3 phase available to power it up. I mounted a 110v motor on a board, wired up a...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------

